# electric yellow



## ralph (Mar 4, 2007)

I have an electric yellow who has bulging eyes,bulging body.He doesn't really look well at all.Could someone please help me to find the cause of its problem.As I'm unsure why he is this way.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Ralph.

What are your water parameters? What food do you feed it? This is a case of bloat. Mbunas are prone to it if fed with food containing too much protein, bad water quality, intestinal parasites, etc.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi there
sound like it's got "Malawi Bloat"
it can be treated with "Metronidazole"
you maybe lucky and be able to save the fish,
if this has just begun there is a survival chance
however it is unlikely i'm affraid,as secondary
symtoms begin to occure.


----------



## ralph (Mar 4, 2007)

All water levels seem ok.This Malawi Blot can it be catching to the other fish.And what are the other symtoms.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
swelling of the abdomen,loss of appitite,sitting on
the bottom of the tank,streaky feces,lingering at the top
of the tank,increased breathing.
the problem also can occure in the other fish,if
the conditions do not change.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Ralph, you did not mention the foods you feed your fish. I need to know them.


----------



## ralph (Mar 4, 2007)

I feed them blood worms and omega one color flakes.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

ralph said:


> I feed them blood worms and omega one color flakes.


How many times a day do you feed them bloodworms? How much bloodworms? My suspicion is that the bloat suffered by your yellow labs can be attributed to the bloodworms which actually contain too much proteins. Bloat is caused by excessive proteins and you should not feed your mbunas with bloodworms.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
any news ?


----------



## ralph (Mar 4, 2007)

*electric yellows*

I feed them blood worms every 2nd or 3rd night. Done this since I bought them and never had a problem.But this one seems he is doing fine.He's segregated in a bucket in a epson salt solution no food.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: electric yellows*



ralph said:


> I feed them blood worms every 2nd or 3rd night. Done this since I bought them and never had a problem.But this one seems he is doing fine.He's segregated in a bucket in a epson salt solution no food.


You have to stop feeding them bloodworms. Your mbunas are liable to get bloat if you continue to do so. Use foods that contain less protein content.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
please follow Lupins advise,things will only
get worse if you do not,


----------



## GregV (Aug 10, 2007)

lupin is right, and the reason ur mbunas didnt get sick right away is because a parasite had not delvoped yet, and now one has, it is feeding off the undigested food inside your fish!

electric yellow may have a bit of brine shrimp once and a while but bloodworms should be avoided.


----------



## ralph (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi guys,
Thanks so much for all your advise. I'm stopping right now.The yellow hasn't had food for about 4 - 5days should I return him back to the main tank?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

ralph said:


> Hi guys,
> Thanks so much for all your advise. I'm stopping right now.The yellow hasn't had food for about 4 - 5days should I return him back to the main tank?


Just a precaution, I'd let it stay isolated for a few more weeks.


----------



## cichlid101 (Jul 16, 2008)

ralph said:


> I have an electric yellow who has bulging eyes,bulging body.He doesn't really look well at all.Could someone please help me to find the cause of its problem.As I'm unsure why he is this way.


Are you doing regular water changes? Because if not it could be the problem.


----------

